# Black Metal



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

This thread is for discussion of all music related to black metal roots. Feel free to discuss the old school stuff, new traditionalist stuff, or anything else related to the genre - post-black metal, experimental black metal, folk/black metal hybrids, ambient/atmospheric black metal, pure electronic black metal, etc.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

A few reasons for making this thread: My posts about the genre in other threads were generating no interest. My excitement about the upcoming re-release of *Blut aus Nord*'s _777_ triology. My current obsession over *Dødheimsgard* last release _A Umbra Omega_ (2015). Seriously. This music is otherwordly. It IS art music, to it's core.






























YT:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I usually like my black metal black and "traditional", looking forward to Watain's coming album. Sometimes I try out experimental things, like DHG right now (actually never heard them). Blut Aus Nord just released a new great album! You might like Oranssi Pazuzu from Finland and maybe Sostafir from Iceland, also Enslaved have a new one out. Cheers for bringing on some black metal! \m/ I'm not so surprised that these topics sink in the classical landscape though, and I'm happy you have such a broad musical taste


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ I can't wait to hear what you think of _A Umbra Omega_. Seriously. A man possessed... I read that the singer takes hallucinogenics prior to recording. The jazzy components!? Blast beats and saxophones! Seriously. It is high art, I can't get over it. I think it's one of the best albums of the decade, of any genre. Another I am super high on is *Solefald*'s _Norrøn Livskunst_.









YT: 




I've listened to a good bit of Watain and Enslaved. I enjoy them but am not enthusiastic. The other bands I've heard of and will look into again.

Thanks for contributing here. I hope you post more videos.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Okidoki! More videos  This has been a favorite the last year. This was actually a concert during Ultima 2013, contemporary classical festival in Oslo. Just watch the drummer, he's my hero!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like DHG but in small doses. A lot of bands these days are not strictly black metal, but a fusion of many styles, which also can be said of contemporary classical.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^Absolutely. Especially some of the more "renowned" acts that have recieved more widespread appeal: Agalloch, DHG, Ulver, Deafheaven, Sunn O))) - none of them are really playing _black metal_ but a hybridization, or in some cases, just a past influence, ie *Ulver*'s _Perdition City_ or *Wolves in the Throne Room*'s _Clestite_, which are entirely electronic. *DHG*'s _A Umbra Omega_, for me, transcends genre/influence and simply ranks as great, boundary-pushing, evocative music. Music music. Art music. I would place that work on the same list of *Tim Berne's Snakeoil* (jazz ensemble) or *Georg Friedrich Haas* (Austrian composer). The list would be something like - who is actually _evolving_ music today, right now? When we look back on this decade, who/what will we be comparing it to, say, the 1820s? Who is wrighting the _Große Fuge_s of the 2010s? Those are the three names that would first come to me. #ILOVEMUSICSOMUCHICOULDSQUEAL


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for this recomendation. Exactly the kind of stuff I like!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

None more black.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Selby said:


> Another I am super high on is *Solefald*'s _Norrøn Livskunst_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm generally not enthusiastic about the genre (I get annoyed with the limited symbolic imagery in text, visuals and sound) but I agree this is really something else and it doesn't confine itself so much to the limits the genre often imposes on itself. Thanks for posting. I'm sure my oldest daughter will love it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Selby said:


> A few reasons for making this thread: My posts about the genre in other threads were generating no interest. My excitement about the upcoming re-release of *Blut aus Nord*'s _777_ triology. My current obsession over *Dødheimsgard* last release _A Umbra Omega_ (2015). Seriously. This music is otherwordly. It IS art music, to it's core.
> 
> View attachment 99242
> View attachment 99241
> ...


I agree. It's special as well.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Recent stunner from the Cork-based *Altar of Plagues*:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Currently listening (via CD):
*Wolves in the Throne Room*
_The old ones are with us_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there!
New this friday, Taake with Kong vinter (King Winter), old-school-style \m/ Guitars sound rock n roll


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

KRALLICE

Two new releases have been recorded and are available via their website. Not released on CD yet, but available for pre-sale, which also gives access to high quality download

Go Be Forgotten
Loüm (with Dave Edwardson of Neurosis)

https://krallice.bandcamp.com/

EDIT: I just ordered them both \m/


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Currently listening (CD):

XASTHUR
Subliminal Genocide
2016


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Currently listening:

SIGH (Japan)
Imaginary Sonicscape (2009)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

http://teamrock.com/feature/2016-11-30/the-10-essential-post-black-metal-albums
Maybe this is of interest to the kings and queens of the forum? Post Black Metal here.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Interesting list. I may make my own if I find time. Cheers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I was curious for the weeks releases, but unfortunately listened to something "black metal", that reminded me of 4 chord song with some dark elements and horrible piano sound. GAH!!! Put on Behemoth instead, nothing new this week...


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Medieval black metal. Lotsa harp.


----------



## Uxbal (Dec 22, 2017)

*Weakling: Dead as Dreams*


----------



## Uxbal (Dec 22, 2017)

*Krallice - Years Past Matter*


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ I've always thought it tragic that Weakling only released this one full length. Classic.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Right now: 
*Drouth*
Portland, OR 
_Knives, Labyrinths, Mirrors_

Amazing first full-length available for streaming and digital. Really good, slightly crusty

https://drouth.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

http://http://www.metalinjection.net/best-of-2017/cody-top-albums
This guy likes your kind of black metal Selby! It's the time for end-of-year-lists, and I often get new things to listen to then. Right now, Krallice.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^That link didn't work for me :/

Here is my year end metal list.

01. *Dodecahedron* - _Kwintessens_
02. *Bell Witch* - _Mirror Reaper_
03. *Krallice* - _Go Be Forgotten_
04. *Converge* - _The Dusk in Us_
05. *Ex Eye* - _Ex Eye _

06. *Ragana* - _You Take Nothing_
07. *Der Weg Einer Freiheit* - _Finisterre_
08. *Yellow Eyes* - _Immersion Trench Reverie_
09. *Drouth* - _Knives, Labyrinths, Mirrors_
10. *Succumb* - _Succumb_

honorable mentions:
01. *SpeedWitch* - _Distorter_ - They describe themselves as gutter-thrash. If that is something that you think you would like, you will love it.
https://speedwitchpdx.bandcamp.com/album/distorter
02. *Young and in the Way* - _When Life Comes to Death_ - Honestly, I cannot decide whether I adore or despise this. Time will tell. I keep coming back to it.
03. *Pillorian* - _Obsidian Arc_ - The album have have worked the hardest to try and like. I miss Agalloch.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It's metalinjection.net and Cody's top 10. Of yours I've heard no. 1 and 3. I mostly listen to modern classical, when it comes to advanced music. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^Looks like a cool list; I've only heard 4 of them


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Listening to new album by Norwegian "supergroup" Aura Noir. It's thrash and black metal mix. Maybe not experimental enough for you Selby, but it burns! My favorite metal album these days is "Exile Among the Ruins" by Irish Primordial, who like to tell stories and are a little bit black.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ I was really on the fence about buying the new Primoridal. In general, am a big fan of theirs, I think I will pull the trigger on it.

I didn't know that Aura Noir had a new album out!!! I'm am absolutely streaming it this weekend. Thanks for the head's up.

Lately my metal listening has revolved around the new Panopticon, Wild Hunt, and Slugdge records. They are all worthwhile in their own ways. Especially the Slugdge - Esoteric Malacology - which is more tech death metal with some prog and black hints. It is really good.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Is Satyricon still black metal? Deep Calleth Upon Deep is awesome \m/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I had to order this (from Russia!). Woman growling here


----------



## haiduk (Jan 31, 2018)

New Haiduk album - _*Exomancer*_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

haiduk said:


> New Haiduk album - _*Exomancer*_


Listening now and did some searching. Are you this one man band? I like it  Maybe I would like more bass in the mix.


----------



## haiduk (Jan 31, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Listening now and did some searching. Are you this one man band? I like it  Maybe I would like more bass in the mix.


Thanks. Yes, it's me. There is no bass on this album.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Favorite black metal bands are, in addition to the early 90s stalwarts like Darkthrone, Mayhem, Burzum etc

Blut aus Nord
Inquisition
Drudkh
Alcest
Negura Bunget
Paysage D’hiver

And if you count them as Black Metal

Enslaved (after say 2000)
Agalloch
Celtic Frost / Triptykon


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Trying out the new Anaal Nathrakh from September. Wowie! I used to think they were too "avantgarde", so it seems my ears have gotten used to some abuse. Heftig!


----------

